# ibuprofen dosage for little ones



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i have 2 bottles of childrens ibuprofen in the house ,one is Nurofen, the other a supermarket own brand..both are the same dosage- 100mg in 5ml. the Nurofen says the dose for a 1yr old is 5ml, the other bottle says its 2.5ml..why do they say different dosages and which amount should i give for a 15month old?
cheers
kj x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi keemjay,

The instructions on the bottles could vary as it depends on the dosage information that the company submitted when they applied for the product license. Generally the recommended dose is 50mg (2.5ml) for 6-12 months and 100mg (5 mls) for 1-4 year olds. The maximum dose is 30mg/kg daily (divided into 3 or 4 doses).

For a 15 month old I'd give a 100mg (5ml) dose up to 3 times a day with or after meals/food

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

yes that helps 
thanks maz
kj x


----------

